# Northland Sportsmen's Club, Gaylord, open house, Aug 1st



## ronintank (Dec 4, 2007)

*
Northland Sportsmens Club*

*1592 Old Alba Rd. Gaylord Michigan*


*Summer Open House And*

*Membership Drive*

Saturday August 1St. 2009​10:00 Am Till 4:00 Pm​*Club Phone 989-732-6389*

The public is welcome to come and see what our local sportsmens club is all about.

Our clubhouse will be open for a tour and full of information, on everything that we do.​​Our shotgun range will be open for 5 free birds​The skeet and trap ranges will be open for the regular low price of: skeet $4.00 a round, trap $4.00 a round, and 5-stand $6.00 a round of 25 birds​Our 100-yard rifle range will be open so bring along your rifles and ammo and use our range for free.​Our pistol ranges both the regular and bowling pin ranges will also be open, free.​Our archery range will be open for free.​Join during our membership drive and get the special low price of 30.00 for the remainder of the 2009 calendar year.​​Parent or adult guardian must accompany children under 16.​


----------

